# looking for a 2004 or 05 jetta gli aftermarket exhaust system or cat back used or new



## ajgli (Nov 8, 2012)

looking for a 2004 or 05 jetta gli aftermarket exhaust system or cat back used or new??


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You know there's this section called "classifieds", right?


----------



## Mk4_GLI_Matt (Oct 31, 2012)

Check out 42 draft designs


----------

